# Need urgent help please - Lotus notes archiving issue



## yaha84 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi,

I am an IT professional, beginner with lotus notes. I do not speak english very well, please excuse me for this.

I think i just did a big big and stupid mistake in lotus notes. I was trying to archive documents from an archive (Let's say archive A) to another (Archive B)...

So I set parameters for archiving :
- Dest. database : Archive B nsf file
- I checked the option to COPY and then delete the documents.
- I asked to archive all docs. wich were not modified after 0 days (so all documents).


Then I launched the archiving, but all the documents were delete without having been archived (16837 docs) !
the good point is that the database size is still around 3 GB. so the data is stored somewhere.



This is not on my computer but it's the one of a very important people where I am working... Please help me, i don't want loos my job.

Many thanks,
Yann


----------

